# Target Panic



## ridgeline (Jun 25, 2008)

HELP ! I have target panic so bad I'm pulling shots off the target face. I'm freezzing high then when I get close to the X I punch. I'm using a 4X lens and ring, thumb release, HELP !!!!!


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

check out this fourm for the answers and more.. 


also give this site a look I have gone to his school great guy get his book!! http://www.robinhoodvideos.com/






http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1123606


----------



## Mach-X (Jun 12, 2006)

*Quit trying soo hard!*

Target Panic ...I have had it, I have seen it ravage others. Your shooting a ring start by shooting at 10 yards and focus on the X, just look at the X, then let down, draw back again focus on the X, then let down. When you are not trying so hard to put an arrow there your circle holds nice and steady. The circle will eventually self center!

Now take the target face off and get close 5-6 yards from the target draw back and settle into the center of the target butt close your eyes... set your release and contract your back muscles trust it... push towards the target butt and contract your back.. the shot will fire. What does that feel like? That is where you want to be. Do this alot! I mean tons then start shooting focusing on the X push and contract your back and you will feel what a good shot feels like.
Just dont TRY TOO HARD! Focus on the X and shoot a relaxed good feeling shot. If you pay attension on your form and shot execution the results improve.
Hang in there,
Kevin


----------



## ridgeline (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, I have been shooting at ten yard and have no problem holding on the X. Its at 20 yards when it gets bad, should I try shooting without a lens or sight??


----------



## darrylwt (Oct 20, 2005)

ridgeline said:


> HELP ! I have target panic so bad I'm pulling shots off the target face. I'm freezzing high then when I get close to the X I punch. I'm using a 4X lens and ring, thumb release, HELP !!!!!


This has helped me so far in just a few days!
mindtraning.net (Archery) and I did the download
http://www.mindtraining.net/archery_archer_target_panic_mental_training_hypnosis.php3


----------



## 5dot (Apr 12, 2006)

*tardet panic*

i had it really bad myself i switched to the carter Evolution plus.put my thumb releases up and just shoot the evolution. going back tension all the way, and shot my way out of TARGET PANIC buy the cd to teach how to use it. HOPE THIS WORKS FOR YOU


----------

